# S&w 945



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Anybody have one of these?


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

I borrowed one from a friend a couple years ago. and fired a couple boxes of .45 white box through it. I thought that it was the most accurate .45 that I had ever fired. That gun was a beauty but it would not fit in any of my 1911 holsters. I looked for one to buy as my buddy's was not for sale. I haven't seen one for sale in a gunshop. Jim


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd love one, but they are so $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Yes, I have one. It is a very well made, very accurate pistol, with good sights and nice trigger. The only S&W 45 that I like better is the 845.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*645*

Carried one for a couple of years-my working buddy bought it and it's his favorite-I missed one for $650 around Christmas w/2 clips-I wanted it bad--reliable, accurate...deadly.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I wish that I did.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> I wish that I did.


Same here.

Incredible pistol.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Sharp..*



hberttmank said:


> Yes, I have one. It is a very well made, very accurate pistol, with good sights and nice trigger. The only S&W 45 that I like better is the 845.


That sure is a fine looking pistol you have there Hberttmank. I don't they make them any better looking. Good luck with it. :smt1099


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Oops!!!*

I read "645"---I'm old, fat, and left-handed---haven't even SEEN a 945---


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I bought one when they first came out; they still cost a lot, but were a lot less expensive then. It's a great feeling and shooting .45 pistol.


----------

